# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  تطبيق Espier Launcher لتحويل واجهة هواتف الأندرويد إلى واجهة الآيفون “iOS”

## mohamed73

*تطبيق Espier Launcher لتحويل واجهة هواتف الأندرويد إلى واجهة الآيفون “iOS”*  *اذا كنت من مستخدمين الهواتف بنظام التشغيل أندرويد تستطيع  تحويل واجهة هاتفك إلى واجهة نظام التشغيل iOS مثل واجهة هواتف الآيفون من  أبل.. البرنامج يقوم بتغيير كامل الواجهة بما في ذلك الأيقونات والتنسيق  المميز ..* *الأداء لن يتغيير وسيبقى الهاتف بنظام التشغيل الرائع أندرويد  ولكن بطعم الـ iOS .. كل ذلك من خلال التطبيق المجاني Espier  Launcher المتوفر الآن في متجر تطبيقات الأندوريد والذي يعمل على أنظمة  الاندرويد من 2.1 ومافوق .. وتستطيع تحميل البرنامج*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * وان قمت بتجريبه قل لنا ما رأيك به؟*      ﻿

----------


## seffari



----------


## abohaded

الله يسلم هااليدين

----------


## abohaded

لاأجد رابط التحميل وشكرآ

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

بوركت حبيبى
+
+
+

----------

